
Boston Dynamics Plans to Sell First Commercial Robot in Coming Year - atlasunshrugged
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/22/technology/boston-dynamics-robots.html
======
atlasunshrugged
"The sales plans for SpotMini seem vague. It will be priced like a car — cars,
Mr. Raibert added, have a wide range of prices — and it will be sold to
businesses like construction companies. He talked in general terms about the
machine’s lugging stuff across rough terrain or into places unsafe for
humans."

